
PANIC Stack Overflow Is Down - alistproducer2
http://stackoverflow.com/
======
alistproducer2
On the day that came to be known as Black Friday software development came to
a screeching halt all over the world. Disruption of industry and changing of
the world through extensible context aware computing also took a big hit
today. There are reports of window jumpers in San Francisco and Austin, Texas.
We'll keep you updated on the latest from this developing story.

~~~
alistproducer2
nvm, it's back up

------
markrian
Indeed it is:
[http://isup.me/stackoverflow.com](http://isup.me/stackoverflow.com)

It's surprising how much this hurts my productivity. And as great as
archive.org is, it's not a very good substitute in this case[0], as most
questions aren't archived.

[0]:
[https://web.archive.org/web/https://stackoverflow.com](https://web.archive.org/web/https://stackoverflow.com)

------
redsn0w422
It would be interesting to see what caused a bigger loss in productivity:

Stack Overflow or GitHub's outage?

------
Piskvorrr
Is it really? Noticed from this HN item, went to check...and it seems up. From
the timestamps on front page, a 7-minute outage looks likely.

